# NEW 2020 YANKEE CANDLE HALLOWEEN



## chuckym70 (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Spooky pumpkin (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm still using the autumn/Halloween melts from last year. It's generally the only scents that I buy though.


----------

